#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Algorithms for Adaptive Equalization,wireless and mobile communication,notes

## akshaya_kumar

Since an adaptive equalizer compensates for an unidentified and time-varying channel, it requires a specific algorithm to update the equalizer coefficients as well as monitor the channel variations. Numerous algorithms are present to adapt the filter coefficients.





  Similar Threads: Adaptive Differential Pulse Code Modulation,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Adaptive Equalization,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Nonlinear Equalization,wireless and mobile communciation,lecture notes download Equalization,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Modern Wireless Communication Systems,wireless and mobile communication,best lecture notes download

----------

